# G19 Applet



## syntaxhighlight (19. April 2015)

Ich bin auf der Suche, nach quasi einem kleinem How To oder dergleichen... Evtl sogar noch besser jemanden der evtl. sich ein eigenes Applet geschrieben hat.

Nunja ich möchte mit C# oder Visual Basic mit der G19 SDK ganz gerne eine eigene Applet programmieren, die Basics in den Sprachen beherrsche ich.

Ich möchte:
CPU Temp , CPU Auslastung, CPU Takt. Ram Auslastung. GPU Spannung, GPU Takt, GPU Speicherauslastung, GPU Auslastung ganz gerne auf dem LCD Display haben.

Bisher habe ich keine fertige Applet gefunden die genau meinen Kriterien entspricht, daher möchte ich mich selbst dran versuchen, allerdings... Wie zum Teufel Frage ich die Temps ect. ab?


----------



## Cinnayum (19. April 2015)

Guck mal ob die nicht auch auf deiner Tastatur läuft:

www.G15-Applets.de :: - C2DtoG15 V2


----------



## Chinaquads (19. April 2015)

syntaxhighlight schrieb:


> Ich bin auf der Suche, nach quasi einem kleinem How To oder dergleichen... Evtl sogar noch besser jemanden der evtl. sich ein eigenes Applet geschrieben hat.
> 
> Nunja ich möchte mit C# oder Visual Basic mit der G19 SDK ganz gerne eine eigene Applet programmieren, die Basics in den Sprachen beherrsche ich.
> 
> ...




MSI Afterburner, der kann alles darstellen


----------



## syntaxhighlight (14. Mai 2015)

Der Afterburner? Die Funktion war zwar immer da, allerdings konnte ich nur das OSD nutzen, auf der Tastatur selbst wurde mir nichts angezeigt. Mal mit einer neueren Version testen...


----------

